# Fuse Diagram



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

Does any one have a fuse box diagram for 2011 CC? 

I couldn't seem to find one searching so I apologize if there is one out there


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

pkelly944 said:


> Does any one have a fuse box diagram for 2011 CC?
> 
> I couldn't seem to find one searching so I apologize if there is one out there


 You don't have an owner's manual? 

By any chance, was the owner's manual missing from your car upon delivery? 

Just curious, as there is a rash of thefts of owner's manuals, which mysteriously show up on ebay.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> You don't have an owner's manual?
> 
> By any chance, was the owner's manual missing from your car upon delivery?
> 
> Just curious, as there is a rash of thefts of owner's manuals, which mysteriously show up on ebay.


 or its not in the owners manual and it says check the dealer, at time of publication it was not available, but I would rather not have to contact the dealer if someone already has it


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

DavidPaul said:


> You don't have an owner's manual?
> 
> By any chance, was the owner's manual missing from your car upon delivery?
> 
> Just curious, as there is a rash of thefts of owner's manuals, which mysteriously show up on ebay.


 lol when I first started reading your post, I thought you were going to say "RTFM" 

who the hell would steal a bunch of owner's manuals? 
who the hell would steal 30 bag lunches?


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

I had to switch out a fuse recently and the diagram was in the owners manual. Sorry, that doesn't help much but if you have the OM you should be good to go.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

i29gtaylor said:


> I had to switch out a fuse recently and the diagram was in the owners manual. Sorry, that doesn't help much but if you have the OM you should be good to go.


 well it's not in there, it says to see the dealer. Maybe they changed manuals for 2011 if you guys have '09 or '10


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know if Billy Madison would try to sell those "Bag Lunches" on ebay, but thieves sure like to sell those new car manuals on ebay.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I have church choir practice tonight and won't be home until around 9pm, Pacific time. 

I will then do some copying for you and post it on this site.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*2009 CC Interior Fuse Replacement Guide*

Hope this works for you.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Hope this works for you.


 thank you very much, i appreciate it, i'll check it out and see if it matches up.. 

just to make sure i wasn't crazy, i flipped through every page in my manual, no diagrams.. page 344 has the fuse information and it just says to get up-to-date diagrams from dealer.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

pkelly944 said:


> thank you very much, i appreciate it, i'll check it out and see if it matches up..
> 
> just to make sure i wasn't crazy, i flipped through every page in my manual, no diagrams.. page 344 has the fuse information and it just says to get up-to-date diagrams from dealer.


 Tell your dealership you want them to order that particular booklet 3.3 for the 2009/2010 CC at no cost to you. It will cost the dealership very little, if anything.


----------



## disla (Nov 21, 2010)

*misplaced a fuse, please help!*

Hi, I own a week young 2011 CC Sport 2.0T. I used an old cell phone charger and blew a cigarette lighter fuse.
Since there was NO fuse diagram in the manual, I was pulling them one by one, trying to find the blown one, which I did. 
The diagram above helped me to correct one misplaced fuse for DSG lock (thank you!), but I must have misplaced at least one other fuse, due to the numerous blank spots, and now have trouble starting the car - the starter is rotating, but that's about it. 
Could someone PLEASE post a picture, showing all of your fuses in the instrument panel, so I could match those up? I am stranded and not going to get any help from VW dealer on Sunday.
Thanks a lot in advance!!!


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

i just ordered a hardwire kit for my radar detector and need some help on how to access the engine fuse box. i want to hook it up to the radio fuse so it turns off and on when the car does. 

If anyone knows how to get a wire to the engine fuse box from the dash please let me know


----------



## disla (Nov 21, 2010)

*no help?*

Guys,
could anyone help? It shouldn't be that hard - to take the driver's side instrument panel side cover off, take a picture of the fuse box and upload it.
Please, I really wouldn't want to tow the car to the dealer with under 500 miles on it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

disla said:


> Guys,
> could anyone help? It shouldn't be that hard - to take the driver's side instrument panel side cover off, take a picture of the fuse box and upload it.
> Please, I really wouldn't want to tow the car to the dealer with under 500 miles on it.


Not sure what your problem is.

The diagrams that I downloaded are, in fact, actually what the car looks like in real life. What would a picture of the real car give you that the actual diagram does not?

Is it the color of the fuses that you need????


----------



## disla (Nov 21, 2010)

DavidPaul,

The problem I have is that, because I have a base model, CC Sport, my fuse box has a lot of blank spots.
A picture of a functioning CC Sport's fuse box would allow me to match the fuses up. I must have misplaced at least one of them trying to find a blown cigarette lighter one, before I saw your diagram.
At least I could already locate a rogue fuse for DSG that was in the wrong spot, so the car initially started.
However, when I started backing up down my driveway, the engine stalled, and I wasn't able to start it again.
The starter is turning to no avail, eventually displaying this message: "Oil Pressure, low, engine off".
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## disla (Nov 21, 2010)

*had it towed*

Guys, I was kind of disappointed that no one was willing to help.
I had my car towed to the dealer, and now I have to authorize a $100 diagnostic charge.
I guess some Schadenfreude on your end is in order instead, I honestly didn't expect that.


----------



## disla (Nov 21, 2010)

*fixed*

I just thought I update you; the dealer claimed to have found the "missing" fuse #27, although I have not removed any. It probably was in the wrong spot.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

disla said:


> Guys, I was kind of disappointed that no one was willing to help.
> I had my car towed to the dealer, and now I have to authorize a $100 diagnostic charge.
> I guess some* "Schadenfreude" *on your end is in order instead, I honestly didn't expect that.


You certainly are thin skinned. Is everyone out to get you on other web sites also?:screwy:

I feel quite sure that no one on this site *"got any pleasure from your misfortune".*
Actually, you did not explain yourself very well as to what you were trying to accomplish.


----------



## Chrisproglf (Feb 4, 2015)

*2012 vw cc lux fuse diagram*

Hey guys,

I recently swapped out the standard low beams with an HID upgrade. They worked for a couple of days and then the right side went out.

I swapped the bulbs and ballast with no success and when I tested the right socket I had no volts.

No fuse diagram is in my owners manual and the dealer was no help.

Any body know if the low beams have serape fuses and if so what # they are?

Thanks

chris


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Chrisproglf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I recently swapped out the standard low beams with an HID upgrade. They worked for a couple of days and then the right side went out.
> 
> ...


Read last posts

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5980106-CC-headlight-wiring


----------

